# will a 2 tube t8 ballast fit in a single t12 fixture



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Yes it will


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

dolby said:


> wondering if a 2 tube t8 ballast will fit in a single tube t12 fixture.
> 
> Need to cut costs for a led upgrade and replacing it is out of the question


Depends. Some are half-length ballast, especially those for F20 and F30. 
If there is no hole provided for full length ballast can, it will add to replacement time.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

dolby said:


> wondering if a 2 tube t8 ballast will fit in a single tube t12 fixture.
> 
> Need to cut costs for a led upgrade and replacing it is out of the question


Are you upgrading to a T8 or LED? I'm confused.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Not all two lamp T8 ballasts support one lamp operation. Those that do maybe conditional, for example it may allow one lamp operation of F32T8 but not one lamp F17T8. 

here's another point. Some ballasts are specifically designed for one or two lamp operation. Some allow indefinite use with one lamp or with no lamp without a failure but only offer the feature to support continued operation after lamp failure.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

I guess dolby's computer died.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

CFL said:


> I guess dolby's computer died.


Probably working on his sound system.


----------

